
What Would You Do If You Had 10 Years Left? - rpkoven
https://zenpsychiatry.com/10-years-left/?yc
======
newsreview1
Wow, what an article. Absolutely heartbreaking. My mother-in-law is going
through treatment for sarcoma right now, and I found myself wondering if she
mirrors any of this thinking.

------
barcoder
Incredibly sad story. Cool section at the end that shows she is pushing on
with her life goals regardless.

------
dtawfik1
Her section on praying it away is really interesting

